# Michigan TechFest, April 26-27, 2012



## derekleffew (Apr 5, 2012)

Techfest 2012 courtesy of Fantasee Lighting and FLI Rigging




Don't miss your chance to meet *cbrandt* (and possibly other CB members) LIVE in person!


----------



## patlienemann (Apr 7, 2012)

i hope im back in michigan in time for this!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 7, 2012)

I am going. I have attended each year it has been offered. It is a small show, but worth attending if you live within a few hour drive.

~Dave


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 7, 2012)

Fantasee is a great company with a great history in the industry. It's a small show but worth going to.


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 10, 2012)

I look forward to going! This is the first year I've actually been able to go to the show, as I've been out on the road for the last few years. Let me know if you can make it, and I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 24, 2012)

So, is anyone else going?

~Dave


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 27, 2012)

It was a good little show. I attended two seminars presented by Richard Cadena, which were worth the drive in itself. If you are in the region look for it this time next year. It is a good time.

~Dave


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 30, 2012)

It was great to meet Dave in person! I was running around like a maniac the whole time (I had two gigs during the run of a two day show...), but I got to have a lot of really good talks with a lot of people. I hope to see you there next year.


----------

